# coilover longevity



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm starting to save up money for a set of coilovers, but was wondering how many miles you can get out of a set before they start wearing out? Once I get them installed on the car I'll be going back to stock during the winter months and re installing in spring/summer. Just a thought...if I'm gonna be dropping big $$$ I would like to get my moneys worth.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

curious on this aswell. as I have a set of pedders awaiting install. id like to hope they would last pretty close to the oem setup. but if im not mistaken they can just be rebuilt which would probably be significantly cheaper then say replacing oem ones. also will vary on driving habits/roads.
why don't you just keep them on year round. and take them off once a year to do a good thorough cleaning/inspection of them. that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

giantsfan10 said:


> curious on this aswell. as I have a set of pedders awaiting install. id like to hope they would last pretty close to the oem setup. but if im not mistaken they can just be rebuilt which would probably be significantly cheaper then say replacing oem ones. also will vary on driving habits/roads.
> *why don't you just keep them on year round. and take them off once a year to do a good thorough cleaning/inspection of them*. that's what I'll be doing.


This^

Simply keep them at your desired height during the summer and then when you swap wheels for winter change the adjustments on the coilovers to the softest/max ride height settings and revert back for summer.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dear Smurf this a little sarcastic but , what would you recommend to us since you do go up to the Mountains to go Smurfboarding down the slopes ! Coilovers or the other suspension set up ?
And you are entitled to utilize Gandalf and only you at this time with in your space !
I do think there is a ? About longevity here . So what is the expected life span of coilovers ?


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I would hate to abuse them for 3-4 with snow, heavy salting and sanding. I'm kinda of a perfectionist when I get big money items like this lol. Probably do the same to all of my aero parts (carbon fiber wing, carnards, and carbon fiber race mirrors, carbon fiber hood, fenders and trunk).


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

if you want to take them off for winter by all means go for it. but even every other weekend in the winter take it to a car wash and spray them down. sounds like you need to get yourself a winter beater, taking off all those extra goodies your getting for the car and putting them back on every year is a lot of wasted time imo


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had my ksports now for a little over a year and have put about 25k miles on them.They squeak a little here and there but thats about it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

giantsfan10 said:


> if you want to take them off for winter by all means go for it. but even every other weekend in the winter take it to a car wash and spray them down. sounds like you need to get yourself a winter beater, taking off all those extra goodies your getting for the car and putting them back on every year is a lot of wasted time imo


I love living in the south I don't think i could ever put my car threw all that snow salt crap. I would cry my first winter lol.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yah , but we all can 't live in H3llon3arth and survive in those dusty Heat Waves !
And we do probably cry a little more living in the Rust Belt . Oh well can't have it all with out a little good luck to begin with .


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Yah , but we all can 't live in H3llon3arth and survive in those dusty Heat Waves !
> And we do probably cry a little more living in the Rust Belt . Oh well can't have it all with out a little good luck to begin with .


Yea ot does get hot down here lol but rust comes from old age.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Dear Smurf this a little sarcastic but , what would you recommend to us since you do go up to the Mountains to go Smurfboarding down the slopes ! Coilovers or the other suspension set up ?
> And you are entitled to utilize Gandalf and only you at this time with in your space !
> I do think there is a ? About longevity here . So what is the expected life span of coilovers ?


I have yet to use coilovers to go to the mountains so I wouldn't be an expert on that. Also in going to the slopes where I live, I only have a short 20-40 miles I have to drive through plowed highways that have some salt on them, but nothing crazy. As for the lifespan of coilovers, its hard to tell. It all depends on the quality of product you buy, and how you treat them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsfan10 said:


> curious on this aswell. as I have a set of pedders awaiting install. id like to hope they would last pretty close to the oem setup. but if im not mistaken they can just be rebuilt which would probably be significantly cheaper then say replacing oem ones. also will vary on driving habits/roads.
> why don't you just keep them on year round. and take them off once a year to do a good thorough cleaning/inspection of them. that's what I'll be doing.


Because you need an alignment each time you take them off, that's why. Alignments are not free unless you work at a shop and even then I'm not so sure. 

The biggest longevity concern will be the shocks. If the coil over kit doesn't come with a set of very good shocks (e.g. Koni), then you will start to notice more frequent crash-throughs and nosedive under hard braking after as little as 30k miles. Springs, nuts, sleeves, and all that won't matter as much, and shocks that re-use the factory mounts won't have any fancy bearings to keep lubed and clean. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

My one buddy owns a repair shop and has an alignment machine that he would help me out with and give the buddy discount  good to know people sometimes lol.


----------

